# american white oak.



## thecoder (5 Aug 2011)

Hello folks

I am just in the middle of my first project,its only an occasional table I was wondering if someone could guide me in how best to finish the table pls.I have abranet for Sanding with.I really know nothing so any advice is welcome on any area sanding etc.


----------



## thecoder (6 Aug 2011)

thecoder":3ufnrzsw said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I am just in the middle of my first project,its only an occasional table I was wondering if someone could guide me in how best to finish the table pls.I have abranet for Sanding with.I really know nothing so any advice is welcome on any area sanding etc.



BUMP....Anyone ?


----------



## promhandicam (6 Aug 2011)

The reason, possibly, why you didn't get a reply is that there must be hundreds of posts giving similar basic advice so maybe spend a few evenings reading up on finishing on this and other forums to get some ideas of what sort of finish you think you want to use. :wink:

That said, a quick and easy hard wearing finish can be achieved as follows:

Sand with the grain starting from 80g then to 120g then 180 grit making sure each time you remove the scratches from the previous grit. With a damp cloth wipe all the surfaces down, which raises the grain, and allow to dry. Lightly sand with 240grit and remove any dust with a vacuum cleaner or airline if you have one. Finish with a thin coat of osmo wood wax oil, rag off after 20 minutes and allow to dry for 24hours. Denib if necessary and apply a second coat as per the first. When fully dry apply black bison wax if you want a slightly more glossy finish.


----------



## thecoder (6 Aug 2011)

promhandicam":8gvmb8w3 said:


> The reason, possibly, why you didn't get a reply is that there must be hundreds of posts giving similar basic advice so maybe spend a few evenings reading up on finishing on this and other forums to get some ideas of what sort of finish you think you want to use. :wink:
> 
> That said, a quick and easy hard wearing finish can be achieved as follows:
> 
> Sand with the grain starting from 80g then to 120g then 180 grit making sure each time you remove the scratches from the previous grit. With a damp cloth wipe all the surfaces down, which raises the grain, and allow to dry. Lightly sand with 240grit and remove any dust with a vacuum cleaner or airline if you have one. Finish with a thin coat of osmo wood wax oil, rag off after 20 minutes and allow to dry for 24hours. Denib if necessary and apply a second coat as per the first. When fully dry apply black bison wax if you want a slightly more glossy finish.



Thats excellent thank you


----------



## Oryxdesign (6 Aug 2011)

Don't be tempted to use wire wool, it reacts badly with oak


----------



## thecoder (7 Aug 2011)

Oryxdesign":35n3qokh said:


> Don't be tempted to use wire wool, it reacts badly with oak


 :lol: 


Cheers oxy


----------



## Lons (7 Aug 2011)

Our coffee table is american white oak 

My wife wanted a hardwearing surface and as light a colour as possible to match the fireplace. She was concerned the guests might miss the granite with their coffee cups :roll: :? 

So. Usual sanding and prep including between coats - 2 coats of clear acrylic (water based) varnish, flatted down followed by clear wax polish finish has proved very durable. I made it quite a few years ago and it's still as new.

cheers 
Bob

.


----------

